# What are the most classic ski lines in CO?



## kuuskv

This is my first winter in Colorado and I'm wondering what are considered to be the most "classic" big mountain lines in the state. Long, short, steep, mellow, doesn't matter as long as they're high quality. I've heard good things about Dead Dog on Torreys and the Cross Couloir. 

Let's hear em!


----------



## jwolters4

*Quandary Peak - South Gully aka Cristo Couloir* 

that's a good one!


----------



## glenn

I always wanted to have a go at superstar couloir on James Peak but never made it happen.


----------



## ZGjethro

Grizzly Peak. North face of North Maroon. La Plata peak. Sopris peak. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Roy

There's Shit For Brains, across from A-Basin...










...easy access to that one.


----------



## abron

Lou Dawson's guide has got the classics. quite a list. not the stash lines so much, but a good place to start... if i even got to do a couple of these i would be proud. 

Amazon.com: II Dawson: Books


----------



## abron

Shit For Brains Couloir, 3-13-11 - YouTube


pretty frickin awesome...


----------



## Andy H.

kuusky,

Welcome to Colorado. We've got lots of great backcountry skiing, however if it's your first winter here, I recommend you hook up with some folks that are experienced with the mid-continent snowpack and avalanche danger. Not only is the skiing awesome when the snow's good but it's probably one of the most deadly snowpacks of anywhere in the world close to a population center. Right now you'll see tracks in some pretty rad looking places but remember that just because some idiot skied it and got lucky doesn't mean you will be as lucky. There's lots involved in what makes a slope pop loose - time of day and temperature, storm and weather history, force applied, and it can change minute by minute - someone else's tracks on a face don't mean it's safe.

On a good year a lot of the "classic lines" and rad descents usually aren't safe to ski until mid-March or April, and this is a long way from a good year.

Have fun and be safe,

-AH


----------



## lmyers

Angel of Shavano, Belford's SE face, Yale's Silver Creek Bowl, Antero's west face gullies, and Elbert's Box Creek Cirque are some of the 14'er classics in the Ark Valley.... but there are some others.










Mountain Boy Peak on Independence is pretty sweet:









Jones Mountain on Cottonwood has got some very nice lines:


----------



## chepora

Cristo, Deming Drop, What big eyes You Have, San Juaquin, Silver couloir, Bell Cord and North Face of North Maroon, Grizzly Couloir, Heaven's eleven and CCrider...should get you started There are so many amazing lines out there.


----------



## BCxp

Dittos for going with experienced people. Avi training helps and can teach you about safety gear. Pay attention to the Colorado Avalance Information Center's (CAIC) daily updates: 

https://avalanche.state.co.us/index.php

Grizzly on North Maroon, Mt. Boy were two personal faves, Sopris, too, and very scenic. Like kayaking, always have a Plan B & C if not more. Consider filing a flight plan with a trusty someone. Think about carrying a PLB. Have good insurance, rescues can get spendy. *Andy h *nailed it: just 'cuz there are tracks doesn't = safe. Sometimes going after #1 can be more hazardous.

When you get down, thank the snow sprites for safety AND enough snow.

While not in CO, I got lucky in one near Alta UT., on what was supposed to be a stable day and you *don't* want to get caught, especially in longthongs!


----------



## catwoman

The Y couloir and others on Pike's Peak offer easy late spring/early summer access and are quite thrilling. I recall mandantory air, maybe ten feet, to get out of one of them.


----------



## abron

*SKY chutes... summit county*


----------



## abron

East face of Castle Peak in the Elks. winter time aerial shot










Here's a TR with pix : TR: Castle Peak, East Face, 14,265' 5.28.06 there is pix of some other classics in the TR- conundrum colouir, Mountain Boy, Grizzly. Obviously I have never done any of these, but i climbed some 14'ers like Blanca, and the North Maroon Belle, when i was a kid.

picture of Castle is from 
::Chris Davenport, Ski the 14ers project::
Chris Davenport's website


----------



## lmyers

Davenport's Ski the 14'ers project was what inspired me to pursue backcountry skiing heavily (along with Dawson's books). His photographs on that website are incredible, I love trying to duplicate some of his lines.


----------



## abron

lmyers said:


> Davenport's Ski the 14'ers project was what inspired me to pursue backcountry skiing heavily (along with Dawson's books). His photographs on that website are incredible, I love trying to duplicate some of his lines.


Super impressive. I just spent an hour or so reading about Davenport's descents. what a beast. some lines were sooo sketchy.... what a monumental accomplishment. 
I liked seeing winter photos of some the mountains I have been in the summer, matching my memories to where he was....


----------

